

Incredible Before And After Pictures Of Japan Earthquake Released By Google - erichcervantez
http://techsling.com/2011/03/incredible-before-and-after-pictures-of-japan-earthquake-released-by-google/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+techsling%2FKyOi+%28TechSling%29

======
phlux
THE WHOLE FREAKING PAGE RELOADS every time you click next picture!!

Dammit! Learn how to display this properly. It doesn't allow you to quickly
move back and forth between images to compare.

~~~
tdupree
That gallery drove me so nuts that I compiled all of the pictures side by side
and put them into an easy to view (and very fast) format. You can view them
all here: [http://static.cdn-tdupree.com/japan-tsunami/japan-tsunami-
be...](http://static.cdn-tdupree.com/japan-tsunami/japan-tsunami-before-and-
after-pictures.html)

~~~
phlux
THANK YOU

